# Best $25 Red Wine--Trust Me!!



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been fortunate to try many fine wines from $2 to $800 per bottle... This is hands down the best sub $50 wine you can find. Trust me. Here is some info below. I have only found it in Arizona and California. I have tried this with prime rib, triple chocolate cake and even tried the lemon test. If any of you have ever tried it post your comments. 

Hollywood Red Bottling Release Four
“A blend that's two-thirds zinfandel ? quite ripe, with rich cherry and blackberry flavors and overtones of white pepper and chocolate.” — Laurie Daniel, San Jose Mercury News
“Very sweet, candied raspberry plus coffee and oak aromas. Flavors of raspberry, coffee, sweet cherry, and a hint of strawberry... This a balanced, layered, tasty wine which is an excellent value.” Very Good. — Colorado Wine News, April - June 2003
Gold Medal – 2003 Dallas Morning News Wine Competition
Gold Medal – 2003 Finger Lakes International Wine Competition
Silver Medal – 2003 San Francisco Chronicle Wine Competition
Silver Medal – 2003 Grand Harvest Awards
Silver Medal – 2003 Florida State Fair International Wine Competition

Hollywood Red (Non-vintage) 
Double Gold Medal – 2002 Tasters Guild Consumer Wine Competition
Gold Medal – 2002 Florida State Fair
Silver Medal – 2002 San Diego National Wine Competition
Double Gold Medal – 2001 Amenti del Vino International Wine Competition


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Ok, so where do we get it? Is this widely distributed or more like a boutique wine?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Just checked winespectator database and did not see Hollywood Red. I did see Hollywood & Vine, that has decent ratings.

Do you have a picture of the bottle or more information?

Keyword: Hollywood

HOLLYWOOD & VINE Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Valley 2480 2004 93 $78 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Valley 2480 2001 92 $80 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Chardonnay Napa Valley 2480 2006 92 $45 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Valley 2480 2002 91 $78 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Chardonnay Napa Valley 2480 2005 90 $45 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Chardonnay Napa Valley 2480 2003 90 $40 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE 2480 Napa Valley 1999 89 $75 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Chardonnay Napa Valley 2480 2002 88 $38 
HOLLYWOOD & VINE Cabernet Sauvignon Napa Valley 2480 2003 88 $78​


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

hollywood & vine is an excellent wine. Ive actually been thinking about get a bottle or two of the '04 cab to cellar for a few years.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll see if our large liquor store offers it. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Just checked winespectator database and did not see Hollywood Red. I did see Hollywood & Vine, that has decent ratings.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the bottle or more information?
> 
> ...


I am in Texas and cannot get it here. It has a red car on the lable. I will get a photo. I drank all the bottles I had. I just emailed the vineyard to see where we may purchase it. I will let you guys know.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

found this



> BASIC INFO
> 
> Wine: N.V. DeRose Hollywood Red (bottling release four)
> 
> ...


http://www.derosewine.com/index.html


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I dound it for $23.99 here. It is actually at the bottom of the "other reds" website page.

http://www.estatewinesintl.com/fullcellar.htm

DeRose Vineyards Hollywood Red
Cienega Valley, California
Zinfandel-based, others
This Zinfandel-based blend, a creation of DeRose vineyards and Estate Wines International, is unique to us. No one else in the U.S. has this wine. Hot Rod Red captures the best of what all DeRose vineyards have to offer. Our special wine is extremely bold and fruit forward. This wine is complemented with aromas of pepper, blackberries and vanilla. It pairs well with filet mignon, pork tenderloin or pasta! $23.99


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

wow this sounds good too. Just might have to get some wine today.



> DeRose Vineyards Vintage Cabernet Franc Port 1994
> Cienega Valley, California
> Red wine
> Aged for five years in French oak barrels, this Cabernet Franc Port displays aromas of ripe black cherries, vanilla, cinnamin and toasted hazelnuts. An excremely rich mouth feel and extended finish make it an excellent compliment to chocolate mousse.


thanks for finding the link


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have had wine for 10-15 dollars that tasted better than a 200 dollar wine. Go to trader joes and you can get some good wines for 3-12 dollars


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I have had wine for 10-15 dollars that tasted better than a 200 dollar wine. Go to trader joes and you can get some good wines for 3-12 dollars


Yeah, it is called 2 buck chuck. The story is a millionaire purchased all the "bad grapes" of Napa Valley and started bottling it. It is no longer $2, but I think $4. It is good.

As for Hollywood Red does that, but I did not want to start a war:r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, it is called 2 buck chuck. The story is a millionaire purchased all the "bad grapes" of Napa Valley and started bottling it. It is no longer $2, but I think $4. It is good.
> 
> As for Hollywood Red does that, but I did not want to start a war:r


That is all it is worth in my book. Vive la République!

Price to quality is not linear. When Robert Parker gives 90 points to a $15 wine, that is not the same when he gives it to a $200 wine. Each wine is judged in perspective of what it is. My bar for 1st growth is much different than what it would be a Village or brokered wine.

I have been fortunate enough to have had plenty of first growth and exclusive wines, and let's not get carried away saying some $20 wine is better than Petrus. Sure, there are some lackluster vintages, and storage may be suspect on older bottles, but there is something to higher end bottles that the cheaper stuff can't achieve.

Is any JR as good as an Opus X or Trinidad? Not if you have smoked plenty of each...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Best $20(ish) wine, IMO, is Mollydooker The Boxer Shiraz.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's a gem and a good value that I have been picking up:

*Sogrape Douro Reserva 2000* $15.00

Winespectator.com, "Powerful, muscular red, that has a heady, minty aroma, and delicious flavors of raspberry, red plum and dark chocolate. Finishes with intriguing notes of anise and Mediterranean spices. Best from 2004 through 2006. 12,000 cases made."


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> Yeah, it is called 2 buck chuck. The story is a millionaire purchased all the "bad grapes" of Napa Valley and started bottling it. It is no longer $2, but I think $4. It is good.
> 
> As for Hollywood Red does that, but I did not want to start a war:r


 I have been known to spend a 1k before so its nothing new...lol


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> I dound it for $23.99 here. It is actually at the bottom of the "other reds" website page.
> 
> http://www.estatewinesintl.com/fullcellar.htm


I drive right by that city when I go to visit my family...when the semester is over and I go to visit, I'll stop in and snag some...

Thanks for the heads up...I alwasy like a good red and am open to try new ones...

jag


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> That is all it is worth in my book. Vive la République!
> 
> Price to quality is not linear. When Robert Parker gives 90 points to a $15 wine, that is not the same when he gives it to a $200 wine. Each wine is judged in perspective of what it is. My bar for 1st growth is much different than what it would be a Village or brokered wine.
> 
> ...


 I will try Sogrape Douro Reserva 2000. I never pointed out specific higher end/vintage wines would be spanked my Hollywood Red. I too have been fortunate and have experienced more wines then your average person. JR and Opus don't do it for me. I rather have a PAM 26 #35. I am not wining, I mean whining just making a point. For the record I have read many of your responses to threads like this one and I agree with you about 98% of the time. Cheers


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Try Armida wines. They have some wonderful reds and consistently win awards at tastings.

http://www.armida.com


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I would love to try it but I cna get some great wines at the B/X for around $20.

I just had a 2005 Chateunuef Du Pape (sp?) the other day that was incredible. 

I had a wonderful Italian red (not sure the name or type since I am not an Italian wine fan) the other day.

right now I am enjoying a good (not as good as the other two) Casa Girella Syrah from Sicilia, Italia. 

I know, I know I do spoil myself sometimes...

T


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

partagaspete said:


> I would love to try it but I cna get some great wines at the B/X for around $20.
> 
> I just had a 2005 Chateunuef Du Pape (sp?) the other day that was incredible.
> 
> ...


Wow, Thats a crazy good price on a Bordeaux! Why drink anything else? 

There are tons of good $25 bottles out there from Italy, Spain, France and the US. Oregon Pinot's from 05-06 are drinking great atm. But its getting hard to find Napa Cab's in this range. :tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Had a Clous du Bois pinot noir that was dynamite. about $15-20


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Papichulo said:


> I will try Sogrape Douro Reserva 2000.
> 
> For the record I have read many of your responses to threads like this one and I agree with you about 98% of the time. Cheers


You'll love this wine. Can breathe for hours too.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> Had a Clous du Bois pinot noir that was dynamite. about $15-20


Tried the same brand but the Red Zin last night with a big steak dinner and was not impressed. Don't get me wrong I drank it but it was not something I would buy on a regular basis.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> Had a Clous du Bois pinot noir that was dynamite. about $15-20


It cost that much? Clos du Bois should be around $10-12 for a generic pinot. The *Jadot Pinot 2005* is good for around $10, and for a little more I like the *Nicolas Potel Pinot*. As for Burgundy negotiants, *Joseph Drouhin* has a good wine at all price points.

I am a big bin end shopper and find great deals all the time. Save the soiled label wines for me!!


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I have found that most heavier reds; cabs, merlots and zins need sit 5-10 years before they reach their full flavor. If you get them too young then they just don't taste as good. Pinot Noirs, on the other hand, can be drunk while fairly young.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Tredegar said:


> I have found that most heavier reds; cabs, merlots and zins need sit 5-10 years before they reach their full flavor. If you get them too young then they just don't taste as good. Pinot Noirs, on the other hand, can be drunk while fairly young.


Depends on the winery/vintage. There are some tricks a winemaker can play to make a full-bodied cab that's drinkable young. The biggest difference I've found is oak/steel aging. Oak-aged wines seem to need longer rest, especially new oak.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Mark C said:


> Depends on the winery/vintage. There are some tricks a winemaker can play to make a full-bodied cab that's drinkable young. The biggest difference I've found is oak/steel aging. Oak-aged wines seem to need longer rest, especially new oak.


I want to learn more about this...


----------

